# Cryptolytrops venustus



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

A new image taken a few minutes ago


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

stunning photo and subject graeme.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice graeme. Did you buy that one that was forsale on here


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> Very nice graeme. Did you buy that one that was forsale on here


no I got this one in Houten last october


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW this ones looking great Graeme! 

I think your photographs are the only ones where i can say 'the photos do more justice to the animal than seeing it with the naked eye...' :lol2: 

The colours here are MUCH brighter than when i saw it in October - has the animal brightened up or have your photographic voodoo skills got something to do with it? 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

:notworthy: what a photo!


----------



## struvas (Jan 22, 2009)

Gorgeous Snake!, Nice Pic too:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> WOW this ones looking great Graeme!
> 
> I think your photographs are the only ones where i can say 'the photos do more justice to the animal than seeing it with the naked eye...' :lol2:
> 
> ...


Freshly sloughed


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

*****SPEECHLESS*****

Jpster


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful creature and this image is flawless :flrt:


----------



## jayjay_dannii23 (Mar 16, 2010)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Absolute STUNNER


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Amazing pic :no1:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

amazing snake.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful snake Graeme! Definitely the nicest colouration of venustus, the darker phases are really cool too, however!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW that is a stunning photo of a beautiful snake


----------

